# Where's General Talk?



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just a quick question to the Admins. What happened to the General Talk section? Just kinda curious as there were a lot of interesting discussions in there.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

That would explain why I keep getting the following message when I click on some threads

"vBulletin Message
Auntie, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

If you find it let me know. Good discussions on Patton, Lee, and MacArthur are always fun. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm trying to find out what's going on. If it makes anyone feel better, all the mods are locked out of the section too. lol 
Maybe a nice Administrator will come along and save us before the black-hole sucks more sections away!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mish! 26?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Happy Birthday Mish! 26?


Pfffff!!! I'm 25 and a day!! 
You know the General Talk section disappearing sabotaged my Birthday thread. I wonder if it's a conspiracy?!!! Hmmmm!! lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> That would explain why I keep getting the following message when I click on some threads
> 
> "vBulletin Message
> Auntie, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...


That's the exact message I'm getting too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Since the great outage of '15 life just isn't the same.


----------



## cereal killer (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning/afternoon folks! Can you access the forum from this link?

General Prepper and Survival Talk


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

cereal killer said:


> Morning/afternoon folks! Can you access the forum from this link?
> 
> General Prepper and Survival Talk


Wrong section. I was asking about the General Talk section that was put up for non-prepper related topics. It was above the News and Links section.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm still getting 'Permission denied' messages for 10+ threads displayed with Active Topics.


----------



## cereal killer (Jun 8, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> Wrong section. I was asking about the General Talk section that was put up for non-prepper related topics. It was above the News and Links section.


It's live! Apologies for the inconvenience!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

cereal killer said:


> It's live! Apologies for the inconvenience!


Thank you!!!


----------

